# Lake Cassidy, Holmes County - Now Open



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

All of the posted signs have been removed and the public access road is now open again. This is a popular spot for locals to enjoy the weekends for family recreation. It will be busy on weekends, but to a lesser degree during the week.

This is a primarily a spring fed lake of clear water. A grass line is all the way around the lake and cypress trees encircle the lake as well. Size: 342 acres

Since school is out during the week there will be some activity. Fishing will be best early, late, and at night. It's open 24/7. 

Video: 

http://youtu.be/ljlEK-sJddE


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good to hear, that is a pretty lake.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Due to conflicting information I spoke to the Holmes County BCC office this morning for clarification on access to Lake Cassidy. The matter is still in litigation and the court date has not been set. In the meantime it remains open to the public and posted signs have been removed.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was about to say, just cause the signs have been removed doesn't mean the county removed em...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know who removed them. I was out there a week ago an they were gone.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Just got a call from the Clerk or Courts office in Bonifay. There was a motion to dismiss the case which was denied by the Court. A response was filed May 24. Now we await further court action. Case # 16-375-CA, if anyone wants to check on the status for next hearing date. 
Also learned the case is actually between two individuals and not the county. Interesting!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Mr. Walton, thanks for the pics and video. I remember going there several times in my youth. Lost my senior class ring in that lake the first summer I had it.....still a beautiful place!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Update*

A motion for summary judgement was filed 6/9/17 on this case. Court record does not show any action so far.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

How deep is lake Cassidy?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

30+ in a few spots.


----------

